# Sharkoon T28 Gehäuselüfter runterregeln



## dEfAuLtk2k (14. Juni 2012)

*Sharkoon T28 Gehäuselüfter runterregeln*

Hey,

habe mir ein Sharkoon T28 Gehäuse gekauft.
Dort sind ja drei Gehäuselüfter verbaut. Diese drehen jedoch immer mit Vollast und sind relativ laut im Idle Betrieb.
Gibt es hier irgendwie die Möglichkeit die drei Lüfter im Idle Betrieb runterzuregeln und wenn der PC Last hat das diese dann wieder hochtouren? Vielleicht auch ohne teure Lüftersteuerung?
Habe es mal mit Speedfan versucht, jedoch erkennt der die Lüfter dort nicht richtig. Kann es sein das ich diese vielleicht falsch am Asrock Z77 Pro 3 angeschlossen habe? Und hier kann man diese allgemein nur runter oder raufstellen und nicht abhängig vom Idle oder Last.

Danke


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sharkoon T28 Gehäuselüfter runterregeln*

Man kann. Zum Beispiel mit der für dich kostengünstigsten Variante. Die gibt es auch als 5V Adapter. Das Problem hierbei ist dass die Lüfter zwar leiser sind, aber eben auch langsamer drehen. Um die volle Bandbreite zu nutzen wirst du also nicht um eine Lüftersteuerung herumkommen, da Speedfan dir ja nichts bringt. So extrem viel kosten die Teile ja nicht und gut funktionieren tun die meisten auch. Die Fnger würde ich nur von den Billigdingern wie Revoltec oder so lassen. Empfehlungen meinerseits wären z.B. Scythe Kaze Master schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 4-Kanal (KM01-BK) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder die automatische NesteQ Maxzero schwarz, Lüftersteuerung 5.25" 8-Kanal (NFS-2208D) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## facehugger (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sharkoon T28 Gehäuselüfter runterregeln*

Du könntest auch die vorhandenen Luffis gegen leise und günstige Exemplare austauschen:


Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
(wenn du kein "BlingBling" brauchst...)

Gruß


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sharkoon T28 Gehäuselüfter runterregeln*

Wie funktioniert denn so eine Lüftersteuerung genau?
Wenn der Pc unter Last steht drehen die Lüfter auch automatisch höher? Und wenn der PC wieder in den IDLE geht dann drehen die wieder runter?


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sharkoon T28 Gehäuselüfter runterregeln*

Die meisten sind entweder per Touchscreen, Knöpfchen oder einfach mithilfe eines Drehreglers manuell einzustellen. Dann suchst du dir praktisch für jeden einzelnen Lüfter den für dich optimalen Kompromiss aus Lautstärke und Drehgeschwindigkeit und kannst z.B. im Sommer bei hohen Zimmertemperaturen das ganze eben mal ein bisschen anheben.

Dann gibt es halt automatische Lüftersteuerungen wie z.B: die Nesteq Max Zero. Einmal richtig konfiguriert, brauchst du da nichts mehr zu machen. Hier im Forum gibt es dazu einen Usertest. Auch kannst du dort nochmal was drüber lesen.

Im Prinzip ist es Geschmackssache was man nimmt. Vorher sollte nur bedacht werden ob es sich lohnt, eine LS mit Temperatursteuerung zu nehmen, da diese nochmal zusätzliche Kabel für die (zwingend notwendigen) Sensoren zum Verlegen haben. Ansich aber eine feine Sache.  Bei der manuellen Scythe Kaze Master finde ich sehr gut dass man im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Steuerungen die Lüfter auch komplett abschalten kann.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sharkoon T28 Gehäuselüfter runterregeln*

Hab mal ne blöde Frage. 
Wo genau muss ich die drei Lüfter des Sharkoon T28 am Asrock Z77 Pro 3 anschließen? 
Irgendwie kann ich bei Speedfan nur den an der Vorderseite unten ansteuern bzw. runterregeln. Scheinbar muss ich ja was falsch angesteckt haben. Alle sind jedoch am laufen.


----------



## Mr Iös (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sharkoon T28 Gehäuselüfter runterregeln*

Laut geizhals-beschreibung bietet dein Mainboard zwei Anschlüsse für Lüfter...


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sharkoon T28 Gehäuselüfter runterregeln*

Kann sein dass sich nur ein Gehäuselüfter + CPU Lüfter per Uefi an deinem Board steuern lässt. Schau doch mal in die Betriebsanleitung, da müsste es eigentlich drin stehen.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sharkoon T28 Gehäuselüfter runterregeln*

d.H. ich habe gar keine andere Möglichkeit als mit einer Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## xSunshin3x (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Sharkoon T28 Gehäuselüfter runterregeln*

Du könntest evtl mal das neueste BIOS deines Board probieren. Bei meinem Pro4 kam von Version 1.00 auf Version 1.10 einige Änderungen der Lüftersteuerung. Diese lässt sich jetzt noch detailierter benutzen


----------

